# Is there such a thing as doggie boot camp? I am serious. Need help please.



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

I really need some advice on how to proceed. My mom's dog Oliver is having some major issues with biting. This has been a problem from the time we got him but seems to be escalating recently. We didn't get Oliver for my mom until he was 6 months old. He was purchased at a pet shop so he is a puppy mill dog. So therefore there was no early intervention to deal with bite inhibition. Several people here have given me some wonderful advice in the past in training bite inhibition as well as other suggestions for overall training. I work on this with Oliver every time I see my mom. Unfotunately she does not follow up on it and once a week from me is not enough. 
We got Oliver for my mom after my dad passed away. He is her baby now and spoiled rotten. This little guy has no limits and therefore is exhibiting major aggression every time he is asked to do something he does not want to do. Lately he is biting for something as simple as when my mom tries to take off his harness. This is something new. I printed out all the information on Nothing In Life Is Free as he is a great candidate for this in my opinion. But again, when I ask my mom if she implemented this she will say she tried something once and that's it. Or she'll say she can't bare to take his food away after 20 minutes if he hasn't eaten as she is afraid he will get sick. UGH !!!!!! Can you tell I am frustrated? I know she is a big part of the problem.
It is now to the point where something drastic needs to be done in my opinion. This morning my mom took Oliver to a new groomer. We took him to Petsmart the first few times he was groomed, but I got annoyed with them as they kept trimming his ear fringe when I specifically told them not to so we decided to try someone else. A little while after my mom dropped Oliver off, she got a call from the groomer. It seems Oliver bit the poor girl that was trying to bathe him so they asked that my mom come get him as they didn't want to proceed. I also sense that my mom is a little afraid of Oliver now that he is constantly biting like this which is not good.
My question to all you experts is this. In a little over a week my mom will be going to Florida on vacation with my brother and his family. I offered to take Oliver for her as I didn't want him boarded somewhere for a week. It will be a great opportunity for me to work with him. But I am concerned that because the behavior has gone uncorrected for so long that he needs something more. Is there someplace he can be sent for the week to be trained for this aggression? Ot would it be better to find a personal trainer that specializes in this problem? How do I go about finding the right person without it costing a small fortune? We live in central New Jersey. Does anyone know someone to recommend in this area?I am willing to do anything at this point to help him. Even though my mom fears him right now, she really loves this little guy. He has been a life saver for her since my dad passed away. I don't think she could bare to have to give him up or have him put to sleep if this biting continues.
I also want to add that most of the time he is 8 pounds of sweetness, playing and having a great time. He has endless energy so I doubt there is any medical reason for the aggression. He loves playing at the dog park and will sit on my mom's lap for hours just watching tv with her. But if you try to do something to him that he doesn't want done, watch out. He can turn vicious in a heartbeat. He turns one on Monday. I would appreciate your suggestion on what to do next. Thank you.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Definitely - you just have to find the trainer. And the ones I looked into kept a dog for longer than a week. THEN they have to train the people or all the dog training goes down the drain. 

It's a pretty long process, and expensive.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

yes, my house! That what we are called sometimes. I have two of my youngster coming this year for petsitting - husband says dog needs bootcamp so we will have issues to work with for dog and family when they get back from vacation and the other is just on vacation. Really until your mom is willing to change her behavior the dog can't be held accountable for his. I would not take this dog because of your mom. It is a waste of time. I can guarantee you that after 24 hours in my house most behaviors would stop - he would very quickly learn acceptable and not acceptable behavior. Similarily after another 24 hours back home he would be exactly the same as he was if not worse because he can get away with it. She really needs to understand that he is a liability and it is not fair for her to place people in harms way because he is spoiled and he is not having a happy life when you have to be so cautious and it will only get worse as he ages. bad behavior does not extinguish itself. I am sorry but mom has to be dealt with and then the dog will start changing. You will still need a behaviorist but I wouldn't waste a penny until mom was on board 100%.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I would probably google to find trainers, and then ask for references....since you don't have a WHOLE lot of time to find one. What part of NJ? That's where I'm from =) Hunterdon County. But, I live in Australia now, so I'm not a lot of help to you! haha. Good luck!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Yep, what Liz said. 
This sounds like your mom's fault. Sorry to be so blunt. Oliver would likely be totally different at your house or a trainers house and revert back to his same antics once he's home again. 
I would LOVE to have him come here. I've dealt with so many aggressive bratty beasts and it takes very little to let them know biting is not tolerated but unless your mom will HELP you to help her you're wasting your money taking him to a trainer. I wish your mom would stick to a training schedule but sounds like that's not likely to happen. 
Lots of luck with Oliver though. I'm sure he could be a well behaved little man with just a bit of work and hope it doesn't take your mom getting bitten badly to figure out she needs to change some things....


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I would never personally trust someone to take my dog and train him where I cannot watch. You have no idea what sort of things they are doing to them. Plus, it's the owner who really needs to learn, then they can go and train the dog. If your mom is not willing to put in some time and effort then nothing will improve. You may make improvements while he's with you but they would quickly fall apart when he goes back with your mom. While you do have him You can work on self control and counter conditioning but they may not stick once he goes back, a week isn't really enough for him to completely change his outlook on things. I think her best option would be having a trainer come to her house or her going to meet one for a private consult. She may be more willing to listen to a professional, especially if she has follow up visits. I really think he just has low self control, but that's something which can be built.


After a quick google search here are some that seem pretty good, you can't really tell from a website though. I'm just basing it on their philosophy and what they write about the sorts of behaviors they have dealt with. Websites can be deceiving though.
Monmouth County, New Jersey Dog Training - URBAN DAWGS (NJ) - RED BANK DOG TRAINING (serving Monmouth County) - Positive, Reward-Based Training for Dogs of All Ages!

I don't agree with this guys pack mentality stuff, but his methods sound good regardless.
Northern New Jersey Dog Training, Obedience Training and Problem Solving

Again, not sure if I agree with all her philosophies but it sounds like she uses dog friendly methods.
NJ Dog Trainer, In Home Dog Training in Bergen County NJ

Very well known trainer in the dog world, she would be your best bet. Though it's possible she'll be more expensive since she's more well known.
Pamela Dennison's Positive Motivation Dog Training in Belvidere New Jersey

My Best Friend Dog Training - Home

Dog Training, Pet Sitting Services, NJ and PA

Pooches Dog Training - Pooches Dog Training Home

Hard to tell, not a ton of info
Dog Training Bergen, New Jersey: Kellars Canine Academy, Jodi Kellar

Dog Spelled Forward - Dog Training Services for Northern New Jersey and Jersey City, In-home and group class dog training

Dog Training & Dog Behavior Counseling -- WoofGang in NYC/NJ


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

honestly you can hire a trainer or a behaviorlist to work with him and you fr the next week but it will not solve anything unless your mom is willing to change her behavior towards him.

dogs can and do act 100 percent differantly around differant people when they treat him differantly.

take Cesar my boy for example my mom tippy toes around him for some reason she is a little frightend of him and thinks by baby talking him and giving him whatever he wants then that one day he does decided to attack it will be everyone else but her (dumb logic IMO but whatever)
so due to this he has no respect for her unless i am present, if i am not present he will push her aside while walking past her,he will climb all over her,he will try to take food off her plate.
he wouldnt dare try this crap with me or with her if i am in the house/room becuase he knows the differance he respects me becuase i set the rules and enforce them she does not.

so while you and the trianer will gain olivers respect if your mom doesnt follow thru she will not and no amount of obedience training will change that.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I have to agree that mom needs to be on board or there won't be any improvement for her. Since he's her baby, maybe she feels "regular" dog training is too rough/mean (yes, some people can see even treat training as too rough). Maybe explain to her that Oliver's going through the terrible twos, and just like a baby needs to learn how to be good. Explain that it's up to her to help him learn to be a good boy, and not a bully. Right now, he's being a bully which isn't good for anyone, especially him. If she "can't" do NILF then maybe she can do something "softer". I know of some people have gotten results using "timeouts" Of course, most use a crate for the timeout spot. Although I've heard of using an ex-pen, bathroom, or corner. Every time, Oliver so much as lifts his lips (or any other "aggressive"/bad behavior), he's put in "timeout". No talking to him, or any kind of interaction other then putting him there. He needs to "ask" for treats politely, not by jumping and whining. He should sit nicely and wait (this includes getting on the furniture or people). Even babies need to learn to ask to be picked up without "hitting" or biting. Maybe talking about Oliver like you would talk about a child, it will let her "see" that she needs to help him. There are people who "can't" train their dogs because they're their baby, not a dog.But don't "blame" her for him being this way, make it seem like a phase that she NEEDS to help him through.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

It is time for a Come to Jesus Meeting. Oliver has Small Dog Syndrome. There are many reliable references on the 'net in regard to solving the problems. She did not allow you to hit or play with matches. Training a dog is the same as raising a child - setting limits and rewarding good behavior. With Oliver there are no outside influences, such as school, church, or neighbors, to reinforce limits. It is up to her. Oliver will still love her. Most of all he will respect her. Often times people take no action because they do not know what to do or how to do it. Perhaps if you visited, a few days 24/7 would be ideal, to implement the training. This would give her the opportunity to see how it is done and have you to reassure her that she is doing it right. Another option would be a trainer with experience in behavioral problems especially Small Dog Syndrome. Ask the vet for recommendations. Ask the trainer for verification of experience and classes attended. Call references. Private training is expensive but cost effective because it is one on one training for a limited time.


----------

